# Mung beans



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I've recently been giving my tiel sprouted mung beans

He loves them

How much can I give him per day ?


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I am not that experienced, but I guess it's good once per a day since it's a seed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would give a few but not too much. beans are really high in iron and protein. if you offer pellets at all, i would give them only once every 2 weeks as a treat


----------

